
Create an Azure Function Triggered by Azure Cosmos DB - crandycodes
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/azure-functions/functions-create-cosmos-db-triggered-function
======
lindydonna
Donna from the Azure Functions team here. I'm demoing this later today.

If you want to learn more, tune in to the Ignite live stream
([https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/ignite](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/ignite)) at 2:15 EDT for the session "Building innovative apps using the
Microsoft Developer Platform".

------
kanio
Great!

